# New Guy from MI



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Justin. Have fun here.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## CarolIntruder (Nov 16, 2007)

:welcomesign: to AT, where in Michigan you from?


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!!! *:cheers:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## bmd1023 (Nov 5, 2007)

welcome from one micigander to another


----------



## Lukenbow (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to AT from another Michigan Bowhunter!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## jburt23 (Oct 4, 2009)

CarolIntruder said:


> :welcomesign: to AT, where in Michigan you from?


im from gaines mi how bout you


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

*hi*

welcome


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from fowlerville michigan


----------

